# Stick with Dish or look elsewhere?



## T-Keith (Jun 25, 2011)

I've had Dish Network for about 5 years. About 2-1/2 years ago we got a good deal upgrading to HD but had to actually go to the cancellation department to get it(almost went to comcast). Recently my bill has gone up about $5 three times so I'm now paying $65 for what was their cheapest package. I would like to get that down, but I was really waiting until they got some new equipment. I have a 722 right now and the newer DVRs don't seem to offer much for new features. I don't want to lose all our recordings for nothing and we like our OTA receiver.

Right now we have one HD TV and one SD TV in the bedroom, which I'd like to upgrade someday. Dish has a decent cheap package(dish america, $25/$35), but is lacking a little bit and the next step up is a huge price jump(120, $30/$55 with HD). DirectTV has better hardware but at $55/$70 is more expensive.

Should I jump ship or can I call Dish and get them to lower their price without renewing my contract? Is there any new hardware coming out for Dish soon? I would love GoogleTV built in.

thanks,
-Keith


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> I would love GoogleTV built in.


I'd rethink getting too deeply committed to Google. Word out in recent days has them shutting down a couple of (little used) services and facing Federal investigations.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GoogleTV isn't going away. I wouldn't worry about that. They're not going to integrate it into the receiver, though.

The big update coming down the pipe is the XiP whole home DVR. One (or more, stackable) "main" receiver and many small HD receivers for secondary outputs.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

"T-Keith" said:


> Dish has a decent cheap package(dish america, $25/$35), but is lacking a little bit and the next step up is a huge price jump(120, $30/$55 with HD).


You can sign up for auto-pay and paperless billing and sign new 2 yr agreement or $99 one time fee & get HD Free for Life of the account ($10 savings per mo.). 
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/free-hdtv/default.aspx


----------



## T-Keith (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, no I better throw away my Android phone, send Google back their Chromebook and uninstall Chrome; Google cancelled health? 

Sorry couldn't help myself. 

Seriously though, any word when the new DVRs will be out? After looking again at pricing it looks like the Dish america pack doesn't include local channels. So hard to figure out all their packages and options on dish's website. We've been pretty happy with our Dish DVR, but their messing up the channels and upping the rates has me thinking of leaving.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Worth keeping in mind... the 922 is Dish's newest receiver and it costs you $200 to get it on a lease,

You can bet that whenever they introduce something newer, that will cost money too... so if the object is to cut your costs, waiting for the next new receiver to come out doesn't seem to fit that plan.


----------



## T-Keith (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, if I'm saving $20 a month that would be paid off in less than a year. Last time I resigned I got a 722,which was top of the line, for free.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

T-Keith said:


> After looking again at pricing it looks like the Dish america pack doesn't include local channels. So hard to figure out all their packages and options on dish's website. We've been pretty happy with our Dish DVR, but their messing up the channels and upping the rates has me thinking of leaving.


Uh...says right there on the details of the package "locals included."



> DISH America features over 60 of your favorite channels including ESPN HD, CNN HD and TNT HD, as well as your local channels.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

T-Keith said:


> After looking again at pricing it looks like the Dish america pack doesn't include local channels.





RasputinAXP said:


> Uh...says right there on the details of the package "locals included."


Correct. As of about a year ago, all Dish packages include locals, because Dish is supposed to offer locals in all markets now. There was also up to that point, an ability for a customer to opt out of their locals, and some promotional ads for Dish services quoted package prices ($5/mo. savings) minus the locals.

Now, the only Dish customers without locals are those who established service before their locals were offered, or those who opted out of locals prior to June 2010.


----------

